# Help! Pre employment Exam was most billing questions???



## iChelsea1991 (Feb 15, 2022)

So I'm an *entry level CPC-A *holder. *Self-taught*, no schooling. Couldn't afford it, but good news is I got an 83% my first try, but I have *zero experience*. I understand that it's going to be difficult to find a job at first, so I'm fully prepared for that. And I don't have the time to be able to just volunteer anywhere to get my foot in the door. I've already spent so much money to get started in this field. I LOVE medical coding. It truly fascinates me as it is a "puzzle within a puzzle" type of job to me. HOWEVER, *the pre employment exam I just took was mostly HIPAA and billing questions, which I wasn't fully prepared for unfortunately.* I understood the questions but I had forgotten a lot of the information. Like if my brain was a filing cabinet, the file was lost. In there, but lost lol. I was expecting coding questions...why was it just billing? It had stuff like_ "why was this claim denied?"_ and it showed a picture of a claim, with everything looking good to me, so I simply had to guess, putting _the insurance_ was the reason because I honestly couldn't tell ya! I am the BOMB at coding but billing doesn't interest me so much so maybe that's why I have a harder time with it. Either way, it showed me that I have a LOT to learn and relearn about the billing process! Help!


----------



## csperoni (Feb 15, 2022)

There could be many reasons why the pre-employment exam was mostly HIPAA and billing questions.  Possible reasons: 1) The position could be mostly billing. 2) They use the same exam for billing positions and coding positions. 3) The people administering the pre-employment exam are HR people who do not even understand billing and coding are 2 distinct jobs with different knowledge requirements.
While it's not impossible, many organizations do not hire CPC-A.  They want employees with real world experience.  There are no multiple choice options if you are handed an op note and need to assign codes.  
While I personally do not recommend volunteering your time for free, I do suggest looking for an entry level position (with an entry level salary) to get your foot in the door that is coding adjacent.  Registration, billing, customer service.  Something where you will see records, and see codes, even if you are not assigning them yourself. It's hard in the current environment where many employees are remote, but schmooze the coders.  Bring them donuts.  Ask if you can occasionally spend your lunch time, or some time before/after work shadowing a coder.  Network both within your organization and outside it.  Make friends with your fellow local AAPC chapter members.  Many a coder was hired not just because of what is on their resume.  
I also stress the importance of a good coverletter.  Nothing too lengthy, but make someone who looks it over want to call you for an interview.  Have customized coverletters and resumes for the specific positions you are applying for.
Good luck!


----------



## taylorking14 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi! I am a Pro-fee Edits/Denials Coder. I am certified as a CPC and RHIT. It is essential to my job that I fully understand what goes on a 1500 and why the claim was denied. I have to dig into the chart and find the reasoning for denial and make coding corrections accordingly. To know coding to its entirety, I think it helps greatly to also know billing. 


iChelsea1991 said:


> So I'm an *entry level CPC-A *holder. *Self-taught*, no schooling. Couldn't afford it, but good news is I got an 83% my first try, but I have *zero experience*. I understand that it's going to be difficult to find a job at first, so I'm fully prepared for that. And I don't have the time to be able to just volunteer anywhere to get my foot in the door. I've already spent so much money to get started in this field. I LOVE medical coding. It truly fascinates me as it is a "puzzle within a puzzle" type of job to me. HOWEVER, *the pre employment exam I just took was mostly HIPAA and billing questions, which I wasn't fully prepared for unfortunately.* I understood the questions but I had forgotten a lot of the information. Like if my brain was a filing cabinet, the file was lost. In there, but lost lol. I was expecting coding questions...why was it just billing? It had stuff like_ "why was this claim denied?"_ and it showed a picture of a claim, with everything looking good to me, so I simply had to guess, putting _the insurance_ was the reason because I honestly couldn't tell ya! I am the BOMB at coding but billing doesn't interest me so much so maybe that's why I have a harder time with it. Either way, it showed me that I have a LOT to learn and relearn about the billing process! Help!


----------

